# How do i reset my sound card?



## LimeWire Sucks!

my sound stoped working and i need to reset it but i dont know how.:down:


----------



## daddyhominum

Check start>control panel> sounds and audio>hardware tab. 
Go through the items listed checking properties . If you find one not working properly, use the available troubleshooter.


----------



## Moby

There isn't really a re-set option but uninstalling and re-installing your sound drivers has the desired affect.


----------



## LimeWire Sucks!

I found my soundcard CD but i dont know how to uninstall it in the first place


----------



## photolady

Try Add/Remove in the control panel. Remove the software from there, then reinstall the drivers from the Manufacturer because the ones on the cd are probably outdated. Do you know which sound card or onboard sound device you have?


----------



## LewisSellers

right click on my computer > 
properties > 
hardware > 
device manager > 
then go to your sound card in there > 
right click > 
click uninstall.... Then restart windows and when it loads back up it should be able to find the drivers again and reinstall it

Hope this helps

lewis


----------

